# Vintage Omega identification help!



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

Hey all, the following 2 watches are in my fathers collection and there is a limit to how many times I can ask to borrow them.

If anybody here could help me identify them so I could track down a couple of my own i would be eternally grateful.



This is a full automatic but there are no markings on the back, its just plain steel.



This is a manual wind model with just a plain steel back again.

Is there any way of identifying these without taking the backs off of them? They dont come off easily and I am very clumsy to say the least so am a little reluctant to try to take the backs off


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

All the right information is inside the case. There will be a model number, something like 111.0106 (or possibly cz.8855 format in the first watch that looks older). Without that, or the movement calibre number, there are hundreds of models to choose from with Omega


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

scottswatches said:


> All the right information is inside the case. There will be a model number, something like 111.0106 (or possibly cz.8855 format in the first watch that looks older). Without that, or the movement calibre number, there are hundreds of models to choose from with Omega


 Okay thank you, I'll see if i can persuade him to take the back off and let me know whats inside then


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

be sure you have a "good and proper" tool to remove the case back.. a book on watchrepair might be handy.

be sure you have a "good and proper" tool to remove the case back.. a book on watchrepair might be handy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The top one looks like early to mid 1950's probably has radium lume dots as well marking the minutes. Are you sure its automatic? Omega usually put "AUTOMATIC" on the dial under "OMEGA" on watches of that age.

The bottom one looks like an early 1960's calibre 30


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

JoT said:


> The top one looks like early to mid 1950's probably has radium lume dots as well marking the minutes. Are you sure its automatic? Omega usually put "AUTOMATIC" on the dial under "OMEGA" on watches of that age.
> 
> The bottom one looks like an early 1960's calibre 30


 If theres potentially radium then im glad i cant get the back off of it!

Ill give him a kick into getting then serviced so i can get the full model numbers then.

Im pretty sure its an automatic, ill have to double check.

I recently got pointed at the omega vintage site and im pretty sure the bottom one is a 1949 tresor

https://www.omegawatches.com/en-gb/watch-omega-tresor-omega-ot-2620

And i think ive found the other one

https://www.omegawatches.com/en-gb/watch-omega-other-omega-ck-2506


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

horologicallyChallenged said:


> I recently got pointed at the omega vintage site and im pretty sure the bottom one is a 1949 tresor
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/en-gb/watch-omega-tresor-omega-ot-2620
> 
> ...


 They are not the same as your father's, there were lots of similar designs around at the time each with their own model number


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

JoT said:


> They are not the same as your father's, there were lots of similar designs around at the time each with their own model number


 Yeah i think I'm stuck waiting for him to get these serviced


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

vinn said:


> be sure you have a "good and proper" tool to remove the case back.. a book on watchrepair might be handy.
> 
> edited.
> 
> ...


 Radium - if there is any - is at the dial side of the watch. vin


----------

